# Metaphyseal fracture



## VioletP (Jan 11, 2013)

From a coding perspective when a radiologist indicates a fracture is in the metaphyseal area would this be considered part of the shaft or proximal/distal end of the bone? Example: Displaced fracture of the proximal humeral metaphysis.


----------



## hewitt (Jan 11, 2013)

I would say proximal/distal ends. I understand the main shaft of the bone to be the diaphysis.


----------

